# Video of Team USA Dunking In Practice



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

The last Howard dunk is sick.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzSjn9lBbJ4


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol


I love the "Whoaaaa!" after every dunk.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Wouldn't it be great if I got the hops......

Man, I'm dreaming.....Dreaming of all the glory I'll get in high school.....ummmmmm

Great dunks, love to see more, but unfortunately, the guy cut us off.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

oh god, that was so corny, I wish Josh Smith was on team USA, then we can see some real dunks, not these lame dunk D wade and Lebron are doing during games.


Still it's all about the wins Go USA!!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

hey dwight has some tricks up his sleeve. damn.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah, never realized Dwight could do those windmills. I always stereotyped ballers as tall as Dwight to not be able to do that kind of stuff, guess I was wrong.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

He could do that in his sleep...


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

lol youd think those people never seen dunks before. lol at hinrich that was the best dunk


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

That was great . I like how they have the fans a lil show. Show that they are appreciated, Howards dunk was crazy thats why hes one of my favorites.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

What was with the "Whooaaa!" after every dunk. Sounded like a bunch of special ed. kids or something.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

wow, apparently, Kirk hinrich can dunk, a reverse dunk at that...


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

ballistixxx said:


> wow, apparently, Kirk hinrich can dunk, a reverse dunk at that...


Lol, I thought that was JJ Redick.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich's vertical leap is only 1.5" less than Dwyane Wade's.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Yeah, never realized Dwight could do those windmills. I always stereotyped ballers as tall as Dwight to not be able to do that kind of stuff, guess I was wrong.


I think Dwight tried to get into the dunk contest either his rookie year or last year ... he's definitely got huge ups. The dude can kiss the rim and has a piece of tape on the backboard at the Orlando practice facility to mark how he has touched and nobody has beaten it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that howard dunk was nuts! whoa.

i'm sharing this over at the bulls forum.

go kirk!


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

what howard dunk the self-alley-oop and the throwdown? cause I wasn't really impresed at that one, if you look closely, you can see that he doesn't touch the rim at all


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

ballistixxx said:


> wow, apparently, Kirk hinrich can dunk, a reverse dunk at that...


Most NBA players can dunk. I'm sure Chris Paul can do a reverse even though he's the shortest guy on the team.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

^^Ya he alleyed it to himself and then dunked it with two hands, a two handed dunk? 90% of NBAers can prob do that...but he does get style points for being long and havin nice hops. 
p.s. I'm sure every1 thats in the NBA can dunk!


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

ballistixxx said:


> what howard dunk the self-alley-oop and the throwdown? cause I wasn't really impresed at that one, if you look closely, you can see that he doesn't touch the rim at all


pause the film when you see him at the peak of his jump. look how damn high he is and how effortlessly he did it all. i was damn impressed.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Amare and Dwight in dunk contest 07!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

That Dwight oop was sick!

Also, everyone check out that user's other video - history of flight.
Pretty damn good too.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

After the Howard dunk, Brad Miller just throws a layup LOL.

Who's the guy that dunks before Hinrich(Bosh)? That was pretty sick.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

^ Bosh did the two handed windmill, I think that was before the Hinrich one


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Dwight kissing the rim


----------

